# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Porra deportiva en EMBALSES.NET.

## REEGE

Hola chicos, creo éste tema si os parece bien, sobre cualquier tipo de porra deportiva que os apetezca colocar, bien sea de Fútbol, F1, Motos...etc...etc...
Con el fin de no estar abriendo temas cada vez que exista un evento deportivo que nos parezca interesante y apropiado para hacer esa Porra.
Un saludo y comienzo con el clásico que paraliza todo el País.
Copiar participantes y pegar, si os parece bien.

PARTIDO DE LIGA DE FÚTBOL: REAL MADRID - FC BARCELONA

REEGE dice: 2-2

----------


## sergi1907

Una gran idea Reege :Smile: 

REEGE dice: 2-2
Sergi 1907  1-1

----------


## FEDE

Buena idea Reege  :Smile: 

Pue yo creo, que el Barcelona va a sentenciar la Liga.

REEGE dice: 2-2
Sergi 1907 1-1 
FEDE: 1-3

----------


## jlois

Bueno , yo es que no soy demasiado apasionado al fútbol, jejeje, prefiero otro tipo de competiciones mucho más exigentes con el físico y menos remuneradas...pero, como la idea de Reege es muy positiva ahí va mi aportación jejeje... sin que moleste a "nadie"...

REEGE dice: 2-2
Sergi 1907 1-1 
FEDE: 1-3 
Jlois : 2-4

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## santy

¡¡¡¡Como se os ve el plumero!!!! :Big Grin: 

REEGE dice: 2-2
Sergi 1907 1-1 
FEDE: 1-3 
Jlois : 2-4
Santy 5-0

----------


## nando

Dicen las malas lenguas que Florentino se casará con la duquesa de alba....
para asi obtener algún titulo
REEGE dice: 2-2
Sergi 1907 1-1
FEDE: 1-3
Jlois : 2-4
Santy 5-0
nando 2-6 :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## REEGE

> Dicen las malas lenguas que Florentino se casará con la duquesa de alba....
> para asi obtener algún titulo


Jajajajajajajajajaja :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Que bueno Nando!!
Es que los de Embalses.net no son Madridistas... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ah, jope que estarán viendo el partido...
Ya aparecerán... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## santy

Ja   ja   ja..... 
Muy gracioso Nando, no me esperaba yo eso de ti, conque del p.... barcelona.... vale vale, bueno es saberlo :Cool: 
Un saludo a todos (menos a Nando) :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

Mecachis...Reege, la has armado, ahora nos vamos a englobar en dos bandos de aquí hasta final de liga y para colmo, es muy posible que halla varios enfrentamientos directos más jejeje...vaya vaya...va a ser interesante.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergiako

bueno si el barcelona gana en madrid la liga estará sentenciada

REEGE dice: 2-2
Sergi 1907 1-1
FEDE: 1-3
Jlois : 2-4
Santy 5-0
nando 2-6
sergiako 0-3

----------


## Luján

yo voy a poner un resultado imposible:

REEGE dice: 2-2
Sergi 1907 1-1
FEDE: 1-3
Jlois : 2-4
Santy 5-0
nando 2-6
sergiako 0-3 	
Luján: 5-5

Ea!, si queremos espectáculo, ese debería ser el resultado.

----------


## ben-amar

No teneis ni idea, el Madrid esta ahora mas fuerte que nunca por lo que mi resultado es:
REEGE dice: 2-2
Sergi 1907 1-1
FEDE: 1-3
Jlois : 2-4
Santy 5-0
nando 2-6
sergiako 0-3
Luján: 5-5
Ben-Amar: 3-5

Así quedaria demostrado quien manda en la liga  :Cool:

----------


## aberroncho

REEGE dice: 2-2
Sergi 1907 1-1
FEDE: 1-3
Jlois : 2-4
Santy 5-0
nando 2-6
sergiako 0-3
Luján: 5-5
Ben-Amar: 3-5
Aberroncho: 1 - 0 en el último minuto y de penalty injusto o en fuera de juego. (es lo que mas duele)

----------


## perdiguera

REEGE dice: 2-2
Sergi 1907 1-1
FEDE: 1-3
Jlois : 2-4
Santy 5-0
nando 2-6
sergiako 0-3
Luján: 5-5
Ben-Amar: 3-5
Aberroncho: 1 - 0 en el último minuto y de penalty injusto o en fuera de juego. (es lo que mas duele) 
Perdiguera: 3-1 ¡Qué pocos somos del Madrid! :Frown:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Dicen las malas lenguas que Florentino se casará con la duquesa de alba....
> para asi obtener algún titulo


Jajajajaja, muy buena  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ya que vamos de porras con los clásicos, ahí va la mía:

1º Partido: 0-2
2º Partido: 3-2 (RM como local, claro está  :Stick Out Tongue: )
3º Partido: 3-1
4º Partido: 1-0

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 




> ¡Qué pocos somos del Madrid!


Tranquilo, que ya está aquí la guardia pretoriana  :Big Grin: 

Espero que el servicio de jardinería tenga listo los aspersores para la vuelta de las semifinales  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

REEGE dice: 2-2
Sergi 1907 1-1
FEDE: 1-3
Jlois : 2-4
Santy 5-0
nando 2-6
sergiako 0-3
Luján: 5-5
Ben-Amar: 3-5
Aberroncho: 1 - 0 en el último minuto y de penalty injusto o en fuera de juego. (es lo que mas duele) 
Perdiguera: 3-1 ¡Qué pocos somos del Madrid! 
embalses al 100%: 0-5 ¡Otra manita más :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: !(nos os ofendais please :Wink:  )


Por cierto también podríamos ir poniendo de aquí a un por de semanas los candidatos a subir :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , bajar y quedar en puestos UEFA y Champions Leage. Esto por parte de futbol. 
En mi opinión para la carrera de F1, lo podemos poner en su tema :Wink: .

----------


## sergi1907

> Por cierto también podríamos ir poniendo de aquí a un por de semanas los candidatos a subir, bajar y quedar en puestos UEFA y Champions Leage. Esto por parte de futbol. 
> En mi opinión para la carrera de F1, lo podemos poner en su tema.


Excelente idea, no todo es Barça-Madrid :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Para subir a Primera yo creo que Betis y Rayo son los máximos candidatos, y después de la promoción apostaría por el Celta.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

> Excelente idea, no todo es Barça-Madrid
> 
> Para subir a Primera yo creo que Betis y Rayo son los máximos candidatos, y después de la *promoción* apostaría por el Celta.
> 
> Un saludo


¿Promoción? Ya hace mucho que no hay promoción para subir a primera. Suben 3 y bajan 3. Para subir de Segunda B a Segunda A sí que hay.

Ah, y tampoco se llaman Primera y Segunda, sino con un nombre de banco una y su lema la otra.  :Mad:

----------


## REEGE

Así es podemos usarlo en todo eso, pero en F1, dejemos todo como está, que es un tema que va genial...
Ah, Sergi... a ti parece que el fútbol no te gusta mucho, no???
Lo digo por lo que dice Luján de la promoción... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un abrazo y haces bien... hay tantas cosas mejores que un partido de fútbol...

----------


## REEGE

REEGE:       2-2
Sergi 1907: 1-1
FEDE:        1-3
Jlois :        2-4
Santy:      5-0
nando:      2-6
sergiako:   0-3
Luján:       5-5
Ben-Amar: 3-5
Aberroncho:1-0 
Perdiguera: 3-1 
embalses al 100%: 0-5 
F. Lázaro:    2-0
Maria Fresnedas:2-1 y eso que soy del Barcelona!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aberroncho

Luján y Reege, lo que comenta Sergi de la promoción es así. Este año ha cambiado el ascenso de la Liga Adelante (2ª) a la BBVA (1ª). Aquí os dejo esta información.


La Liga de Fútbol Profesional (LFP) a vuelto a poner los play off en el fútbol de Segunda División. Tras las promociones de ascenso y descenso que se disputaban a finales de la década de los 90, en unas eliminatorias de auténtico infarto, el tercer ascendido de la Liga Adelante para la temporada 2010/2011 se decidirá mediante una promoción. Algo parecido a lo que ya se hace en Segunda B, en donde las eliminatorias también son no aptas para cardíacos.
Según lo acordado por la Junta de Segunda División la temporada regular dictaminará qué cuatro equipos descienden de categoría a Segunda B, así como los dos primeros de ascenso. Ahora bien, el tercer puesto de ascenso no será automático, sino que se disputará una promoción en la que participarán el tercero, cuarto, quinto y sexto clasificado de la Liga.

----------


## REEGE

:Frown:  Nada chico... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  no sé que decir... :Big Grin:  :Confused:  :Embarrassment:  Bueno si...
Que el que tiene que ver más fútbol... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Cool: 
pués que soy yo!!! :Smile:  Lo siento amigo Sergi... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Ya parece la F1, cambiando todos los años algo...
Un saludo y gracias Aberroncho!!

----------


## Luján

> Luján y Reege, lo que comenta Sergi de la promoción es así. Este año ha cambiado el ascenso de la Liga Adelante (2ª) a la BBVA (1ª). Aquí os dejo esta información.
> 
> 
> La Liga de Fútbol Profesional (LFP) a vuelto a poner los play off en el fútbol de Segunda División. Tras las promociones de ascenso y descenso que se disputaban a finales de la década de los 90, en unas eliminatorias de auténtico infarto, el tercer ascendido de la Liga Adelante para la temporada 2010/2011 se decidirá mediante una promoción. Algo parecido a lo que ya se hace en Segunda B, en donde las eliminatorias también son no aptas para cardíacos.
> Según lo acordado por la Junta de Segunda División la temporada regular dictaminará qué cuatro equipos descienden de categoría a Segunda B, así como los dos primeros de ascenso. Ahora bien, el tercer puesto de ascenso no será automático, sino que se disputará una promoción en la que participarán el tercero, cuarto, quinto y sexto clasificado de la Liga.



Bueno,


Se demuestra el poco gusto que tengo por el fútbol.

Los "play-off" nunca me han parecido bien. Sí es cierto que dan más espectáculo y más partidos, pero no me parece justo que el equipo que lo haya hecho mejor durante toda la temporada, por fallar en un par de partidos se quede sin su premio. Tampoco me parece bien que los cruces de este tipo de eliminatorias queden definidos por la posición de los equipos. Sería más justo si fuera por sorteo puro, como en las diferentes Copas del Rey (o de la Reina).

Por cierto, ¿la promoción de ascenso a 1ª es tipo elminatoria (semifinales y final) o liguilla (los 4 equipos todos contra todos)?

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¿Promoción? Ya hace mucho que no hay promoción para subir a primera. Suben 3 y bajan 3. Para subir de Segunda B a Segunda A sí que hay.
> 
> Ah, y tampoco se llaman Primera y Segunda, sino con un nombre de banco una y su lema la otra.



Creo que te equivocas. Este año pusieron promoción para la lucha por el tercer puesto, porque el año pasado el Betis :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , quedó empatado a puntos con el 2º y el 3º, golaveral ganado con e 3º, pero no con el 2º. Bueno, que al final no subimos y se puso 1ª y 2ª posición de ascenso directo; y 3ª, 4ª, 5ª y 6ª de promoción. Esos cuatr harían una eliminatoria(3º-6º y 4º-5º) y los ganadores harían otro partido. Las eliminatorias serían de ida y vuelta.

Volviendo con la porra, lo más seguro es sí, que subamos Betis y Rayo, aunque la 3ª posición podría ser un poco discutida entre Celta y Granada.

----------


## sergi1907

No pasa nada chicos, tampoco es que hayan informado mucho.

Yo estoy bastante acostumbrdo a los play-off, como seguidor del Europa me ha tocado ver muchos.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Felicitaciones por tu acierto jejeje...

----------


## sergi1907

Gracias Jose Luis :Smile: 

Me podéis hacer llgar el premio por correo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

Jejeje...bueno , el partido no ha estado mal del todo y lo único que se saca en claro es que los siguientes enfrentamientos entre ambos equipos va a dar mucho que hablar...
En cuanto a lo de mandarte el premio por correo...ups!!!, me he quedado sin sellos para el franqueo jejeje...

Un saludo muy cordial, Sergi, desde esta zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, pues ya podemos ir preparando la porra para el miércoles. Final de la Copa del Rey-> FC Barcelona - Real Madrid.

Embalses al 100%: 3-1 (Messi, Alves, Xavi - Cristiano)

----------


## santy

Embalses al 100%: 3-1 (Messi, Alves, Xavi - Cristiano)
Santy 0-5

Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ben-amar

Embalses al 100%: 3-1 (Messi, Alves, Xavi - Cristiano)
Santy 0-5
Ben-Amar: 2 - 0

----------


## sergi1907

Embalses al 100%: 3-1 (Messi, Alves, Xavi - Cristiano)
Santy 0-5
Ben-Amar: 2 - 0 
Sergi1907  2-1

----------


## nando

Embalses al 100%: 3-1 (Messi, Alves, Xavi - Cristiano)
Santy 0-5
Ben-Amar: 2 - 0
Sergi1907 2-1
nando..3-0

----------


## jlois

Embalses al 100%: 3-1 (Messi, Alves, Xavi - Cristiano)
Santy 0-5
Ben-Amar: 2 - 0
Sergi1907 2-1
nando..3-0 
Jlois : 3-2 jejeje...

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## sergiako

Embalses al 100%: 3-1 (Messi, Alves, Xavi - Cristiano)
Santy 0-5
Ben-Amar: 2 - 0
Sergi1907 2-1
nando..3-0 
sergiako 4-1

----------


## perdiguera

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Embalses al 100%: 3-1 (Messi, Alves, Xavi - Cristiano)
Santy 0-5
Ben-Amar: 2 - 0
Sergi1907 2-1
nando..3-0 
sergiako 4-1
perdiguera 1-1 ganador Madrid por penaltis.

----------


## Luján

Embalses al 100%: 3-1 (Messi, Alves, Xavi - Cristiano)
Santy 0-5
Ben-Amar: 2 - 0
Sergi1907 2-1
nando..3-0 
sergiako 4-1
perdiguera 1-1 ganador Madrid por penaltis
Luján: 3-2. El Barça se relajó en el partido de liga porque no tenía nada que perder, pero en Copa y Champiñons es otra cosa.

Me habéis pillado ya el 3-1 y el 2-1  :Frown: . Que conste que no soy ni del Barça ni del Madrid (pero un poco más merengue que culé, sí), pero es incontestable que este Barça es un equipazo. El Madrid, en cambio, es más un conjunto de figuras.

Por si alguien tiene curiosidad, mi equipo es la UD Tenisca, de El Paso, La Palma. Que creo que actualmente milita en Regional. Si tuviera que elegir un equipo de 1ª, pues el Valencia, y en 2ª, el  CD Tenerife y la UD Las Palmas a corazón partido. En 2ª B, el Universidad.

----------


## sergi1907

Actualmente el Tenisca está en 3ª División.

En mi caso tampoco soy de ningun grande, soy íntegramente del C.E.Europa :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> Actualmente el Tenisca está en 3ª División.
> 
> En mi caso tampoco soy de ningun grande, soy íntegramente del C.E.Europa


Pues es verdad. Fíjate el caso que le hago al fútbol.

Es que en 3ª también tenía a un equipo preferido: El CD Mensajero, enemigo íntimo del Tenisca, y que militó algunos años en 2ª-B.

----------


## FEDE

Embalses al 100%: 3-1 (Messi, Alves, Xavi - Cristiano)
Santy 0-5
Ben-Amar: 2 - 0
Sergi1907 2-1
nando..3-0 
Jlois : 3-2 jejeje...
sergiako 4-1
perdiguera 1-1 ganador Madrid por penaltis
Luján: 3-2. El Barça se relajó en el partido de liga porque no tenía nada que perder, pero en Copa y Champiñons es otra cosa.
FEDE :1-2 pues visto el partido del otro día, pienso que el Madrid se llevara la copa del Rey.

----------


## nando

> Embalses al 100%: 3-1 (Messi, Alves, Xavi - Cristiano)
> Santy 0-5
> Ben-Amar: 2 - 0
> Sergi1907 2-1
> nando..3-0 
> Jlois : 3-2 jejeje...
> sergiako 4-1
> perdiguera 1-1 ganador Madrid por penaltis
> Luján: 3-2. El Barça se relajó en el partido de liga porque no tenía nada que perder, pero en Copa y Champiñons es otra cosa.
> *FEDE :1-2 pues visto el partido del otro día, pienso que el Madrid se llevara la copa del Rey.*


no me digas FEDE que eres merengón , ves si yo sabia que tenías algún defecto... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## FEDE

> no me digas FEDE que eres merengón , ves si yo sabia que tenías algún defecto...


Del BETIS manque pierda, ¡MUCHO BETIS EH!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  despues siendo sincero, simpatizo más con el Madrid,  :Embarrassment:  aunque reconosco que el Barcelona tiene mejor equipo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## perdiguera

No te preocupes FEDE, lo difícil es ser merengue en Cataluña durante treinta años y poder contarlo.

----------


## Luján

> No te preocupes FEDE, lo difícil es ser merengue en Cataluña durante treinta años y poder contarlo.


Es que lo tuyo tiene delito. Valenciano viviendo en Barcelona y eres merengue.  :EEK!: 

Por lo que he visto por ahí, las apuestas están 1.9-3.2 a favor del Madrid.

----------


## perdiguera

> Es que lo tuyo tiene delito. Valenciano viviendo en Barcelona y eres merengue. 
> 
> Por lo que he visto por ahí, las apuestas están 1.9-3.2 a favor del Madrid.


Valenciano, sólo consorte; de nacimiento y sentimiento, murciano.
No me fío de las apuestas, en realidad no las tengo todas conmigo de lo que va a pasar esta noche, por eso puse el 1-1.

----------


## FEDE

> No te preocupes FEDE, *lo difícil es ser merengue en Cataluña durante treinta años y poder contarlo*.


Me lo imágino, en tiempo de vacas gordas todo el mundo alardea de su equipo, lo difícil es alardear en tiempo de vacas flacas, a ver si hoy tenéis suerte  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Embalses al 100%: 3-1 (Messi, Alves, Xavi - Cristiano)
Santy 0-5
Ben-Amar: 2 - 0
Sergi1907 2-1
nando..3-0 
Jlois : 3-2 jejeje...
sergiako 4-1
perdiguera 1-1 ganador Madrid por penaltis
Luján: 3-2. El Barça se relajó en el partido de liga porque no tenía nada que perder, pero en Copa y Champiñons es otra cosa.
FEDE :1-2 pues visto el partido del otro día, pienso que el Madrid se llevara la copa del Rey. 
REEGE: 2-2 y ganador el Barcelona en penaltis...
Maria Fresnedas: 4-2 Gana el Barcelona seguro...

Un saludo a todos chicos...

----------


## Luján

Tal como va el partido, como mucho 1-1 y penaltis.

Incluso 0-0.

----------


## santy

Oeeeeeeee    oe    oe    oeeeeeeeeeeee:d:d:d:d:d

----------


## FEDE

Bueno  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  pues acabo el partido y el Madrid se lleva la copa, desde aquí felicito a todos los Madrilistas, mi enhorabuena en especial para Perdiguera, Santy y Aberroncho y a los Barcelonistas enhorabuena tambien por el espectaculo dado, otra ves será.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena a los madridistas :Smile:  

Ahora a disfrutarlo que la semana que viene hay más capítulos.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## santy

Yo lo siento por todos los aficionados al barcelona :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , y en especial por..... :Cool: 
Un saludo a todos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, felicidades a los madridistas, que remedio... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Wink: .
Pero aprovechad esta semana, porque la Champions no os vamos a perdonad, aunque no la ganemos, con pasar a la final... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Además, hay muchas papeletas de otro par de clñasicos más en la Supercopa de España.


Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## ben-amar

Enhorabuena a los madridistas.
Ahora que la ha vuelto a ganar...¿vuelve a ser un trofeo de prestigio? :Cool:

----------


## Luján

> Enhorabuena a los madridistas.
> Ahora que la ha vuelto a ganar...¿vuelve a ser un trofeo de prestigio?


La copa siempre ha sido de prestigio, lo que pasa es que algunos equipos se quejan de que sen más partidos a jugar, y por eso no le prestan la atención debida.

Perdiguera ha sido el que más se ha acecado al resultado final.

----------


## ben-amar

> La copa siempre ha sido de prestigio, lo que pasa es que algunos equipos se quejan de que sen más partidos a jugar, y por eso no le prestan la atención debida.
> 
> Perdiguera ha sido el que más se ha acecado al resultado final.


¡vale! Pero que nadie olvide que el que primero la gano fue......¡¡Er Betis!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Y ante todo un Atlheti de Bilbao  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

Hace algunos años que los equipos grandes no dan mucho valor a la Copa y la utilizan para rodar a los jugadores no habituales.

Tan sólo parece enteresar cuando juegan entre ellos como este año.

El Europa llegó a jugar una final de Copa:

Esto viene de ello en Wikipedia 
"En la edición de la Copa, disputada esa misma temporada, el Europa eliminó al Sevilla FC y al Sporting de Gijón y se plantó en la final, que disputó contra el Athletic Club de Bilbao en el Estadio de Les Corts de Barcelona, el 13 de mayo de 1923. Por el Europa se alinearon en aquel partido: Bordoy, Serra, Vidal, Javier, Pelao, Artisas, Pellicer, Juliá, Cros, Olivella y Alcázar. Según las crónicas, los europeístas estrellaron diez balones en los palos, para acabar sucumbiendo con un solitario gol que los bilbaínos anotaron en un contragolpe".

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Para todos los madridistas del foro, mi enhorabuena por la copa... Merecida y superdisputada, con partidos así es como gusta ver éste deporte... Impresionante esos corros que hicieron los dos equipos en el campo y que desgaste...
Y a Ramos decirle que tenga más cuidado con ella... como la dejó el Autobús!!! :EEK!: 
Ya mismo otro clásico y otra porra en Embalses.net
Comentaros que el amigo Perdiguera que hizo el gran esfuerzo en quedar con nosotros en Barcelona y hacer un poco de guía de la ciudad con muy buenas recomendaciones y que nos llevó al Camp Nou!!
Desde aquí un abrazo fuerte y felicitarle por el triunfo del Madrid.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> ¡*vale! Pero que nadie olvide que el que primero la gano fue......¡¡Er Betis!!* 
> 
> Y ante todo un Atlheti de Bilbao



Bueno, visto así suena bien. Ganó la primera que se llamaba como actualmente, pero antes había recibido otros nombres. Sacado de wikipedia:




> Fue la *Copa de S. M. el Rey*, entre 1903 y 1932, *Copa del Presidente de la República* entre 1932 y 1936, *Copa de S. E. El Generalísimo* entre 1939 y 1976 y desde la temporada 1976/77 nuevamente *Copa de S. M. el Rey*.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola amigos :Smile: 

Si os parece bien empezamos con la porra del próximo capítulo de los Real Madrid-Barcelona.

Sergi1907  1-1

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Sergi1907         1-1
REEGE              2-1
María Fresnedas 1-2

Yo ya no confío en el barcelona y además los veo mucho más cansados que el madrid, la liga la ganará pero en la champions no lo veo nada claro...
Parece que le he echado el mal de ojo al visitar el campo y adquirir una camiseta de A. Iniesta... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Un saludo.

----------


## santy

A ver si es verdad eso del mal de ojo REEGE :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Sergi1907 1-1
REEGE 2-1
María Fresnedas 1-2
Santy 5-0

Un saludo a todos

----------


## nando

Parece que algunos aún no estan acostumbrados a levantar copas..... :Big Grin: ....... :Big Grin: ......... :Big Grin: 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DY9QjfVci6U[/ame]

Sergi1907 1-1
REEGE 2-1
María Fresnedas 1-2
Santy 5-0
nando 0-1

será un mal presagio???....... :Embarrassment:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Santy 5-0


Me rapo la cabeza y la barba si cae eso  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

Sergi1907 1-1
REEGE 2-1
María Fresnedas 1-2
Santy 5-0
nando 0-1
FEDE 2-0 Apuesto por una final Madrid-Manchester.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Apuesto por una final Madrid-Manchester.


Uff...

Una final Madrid-Schalke, también tiene su morbo eh!  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Nos mete un gol Raulito y nos da un ictus... jajaja  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

Ya sabes... puedes poner algo ahora que parece que le eché el mal de ojo a los chicos del Barcelona!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Un saludo.

Ah... por ahí también dicen que la Copa se suicidó al ver que iba a la Cibeles y no a Canaletas...
Será por la diferencia de agua que hay en las dos fuentes... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## F. Lázaro

Vaya tormenta se ha desatado sobre Valencia, jajaja  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

*Valencia 1 - R. Madrid 6*  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: 

_Y todavía queda media hora de partido_  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

F. Lázaro... mójate y no por dentro sino en el resultado de ese primer partido de semis de champions... Un saludo!!

----------


## embalses al 100%

La verdad, es que el Barça ha tenido un pequeño traspiés, pero sigo con se vendrá arriba. Sí, según fuentes se suicidó :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: . Aunque otras dicen, que como Sergio Ramos no está acostumbrado a ganar copas... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: .

Sergi1907 1-1
REEGE 2-1
María Fresnedas 1-2
Santy 5-0
nando 0-1
FEDE 2-0 Apuesto por una final Madrid-Manchester
embalses al 100% 0-0 Se decidirá en Camp Barça. Final Barça - Manchester

----------


## F. Lázaro

> F. Lázaro... mójate y no por dentro sino en el resultado de ese primer partido de semis de champions... Un saludo!!


Aquí tienes la respuesta... el pulpo Iniesta da su veredicto:



  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

De apuntaros a la porra del Madrid - Barcelona...

----------


## jlois

Sergi1907 1-1
REEGE 2-1
María Fresnedas 1-2
Santy 5-0
nando 0-1
FEDE 2-0 Apuesto por una final Madrid-Manchester
embalses al 100% 0-0 Se decidirá en Camp Barça. Final Barça - Manchester 
Jlois  2-2... para darle vidilla.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo

Jose luis.

----------


## REEGE

El Pulpo IKER mejor a la gallega!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nando

> Aquí tienes la respuesta... el pulpo Iniesta da su veredicto:



jejejjejej................................. :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

0-2 y nadie se lleva la porra :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Eso quiere decir que para la próxima hay bote :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Bueno pues ya que nadie se llevó la porra y queda el último de los cuatro clásicos... ahí va mi porra y espero que la continueis... no seais pesimistas hombre!!!!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

BARCELONA - REAL MADRID

REEGE..................... 2-2

----------


## sergi1907

REEGE..................... 2-2
Sergi1907.................1-0

----------


## jlois

Como se nota que este cuarto partido va a ser de aupa, encima en el camp nou...ufffffff. Yo creo que puede que no halla goles y sí más de un enfentamiento jejeje...

REEGE..................... 2-2
Sergi1907.................1-0 
Jlois ........................2-1

Errare humanum est...jejeje.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose luis.

----------


## ben-amar

REEGE..................... 2-2
Sergi1907.................1-0
Jlois ........................2-1
Ben-Amar..................3-2

Aunque en casa, le tocara sufrir. Hasta aqui llegan los gritos de Valdano  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

REEGE..................... 2-2
Sergi1907.................1-0
Jlois ........................2-1
Ben-Amar..................3-2
FEDE........................0-2

Aunque es más ilusión que optimismo  :Embarrassment:  :Frown:  por si salta la sorpresa  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## Luján

REEGE.....................2-2
Sergi1907................1-0
Jlois ........................2-1
Ben-Amar.................3-2
FEDE........................0-2
Luján........................1-3 y pasa el Barça.

----------


## embalses al 100%

REEGE.....................2-2
Sergi1907................1-0
Jlois ........................2-1
Ben-Amar.................3-2
FEDE........................0-2
Luján........................1-3 y pasa el Barça. 
embalses al 100%........3-0

Ojo, que este no es el último clásico. Aún queda la Supercopa de España :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink: , que son otros dos más.

----------


## REEGE

Señores ya queda poco para que finalicen los cuatro clásicos que nos han hecho saltar chispas!!!!!!!!!!!

Sigue la Porra!!!! Donde están los aficionados del Madrid de Embalses.net??

----------


## santy

andá, si se me había pasado :Big Grin: 

REEGE.....................2-2
Sergi1907................1-0
Jlois ........................2-1
Ben-Amar.................3-2
FEDE........................0-2
Luján........................1-3 y pasa el Barça. 
embalses al 100%........3-0
Santy........................0-5

(yo sigo cabezón) 
Un saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Que es eso de 1-3 y pasa el Barcelona????????
No lo entiendo muy bien... :EEK!:

----------


## Luján

> Que es eso de 1-3 y pasa el Barcelona????????
> No lo entiendo muy bien...


Fácil.

que me he liado.

Cambio mi apuesta por un 1-2. Así sí que pasa el Barça, pero el partido lo gana el Madrid.

REEGE.....................2-2
Sergi1907................1-0
Jlois ........................2-1
Ben-Amar.................3-2
FEDE........................0-2
Luján........................1-2
embalses al 100%........3-0
Santy........................0-5

----------


## REEGE

El Real Madrid gana el derby... en calidad del aire. 
Madrid, 3 may (EFE).- En el Santiago Bernabeu se respira mejor que en el Camp Nou, donde se registra un nivel de NO2 (Dióxido de Nitrógeno) muy superior al permitido por la Unión Europea.

Durante el partido del pasado miércoles, en Madrid, en el que ganó el FC Barcelona, los jugadores respiraron un aire con una concentración de NO2 de 37 microgramos por metro cúbico, mientras que en el partido que se jugará hoy en Barcelona, según las previsiones, los niveles de esta sustancia serán muy superiores.

Las previsiones de Barcelona se basan en los datos del último informe publicado por la Generalitat de Cataluña, correspondiente al periodo entre el 20 y el 26 de abril.

Durante este periodo, la estación de medición de la Castellana, a un kilómetro del estadio merengue, obtuvo una media de 22 microgramos de NO2 por metro cúbico, mientras que en la estación barcelonesa de Sants se alcanzó una media de 75.

El indicador más próximo al estadio culé se encuentra a un kilómetro aproximado de donde hoy se jugará el partido de vuelta de semifinales de la Liga de Campeones.

En calidad del aire, tanto Madrid como Barcelona tienen trabajo por delante para poder "jugar" en Europa. La normativa comunitaria fija el límite de concentración de NO2 en 40 microgramos por metro cúbico el límite admisible. Aunque la Castellana registrase un valor admisible durante el pasado derby, la media de la ciudad durante el primer trimestre llegó a los 52.

El dióxido de nitrógeno (N02) es un contaminante provocado sobre todo por la combustión de los vehículos diesel y que puede provocar afecciones respiratorias. EFE

----------


## embalses al 100%

Dos cosas:
1ª- No es un derby.
2ª- Me parece una tontería como un camión de grande(con todos los respetos)

----------


## maria fresnedas

REEGE.....................2-2
Sergi1907................1-0
Jlois ........................2-1
Ben-Amar.................3-2
FEDE........................0-2
Luján........................1-2
embalses al 100%........3-0
Santy........................0-5 
María Fresnedas...........2-0

----------


## REEGE

Como diluvia en Barcelona... acabo de verlo en España Directo y esperemos que pare para ver un gran partido....

Ah!!!!!!  Que aún estáis a tiempo para la porra???????????

Me parece que hay de premio una entrada para la KDD de Embalses.net... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## jlois

Primer gol del Barcelona...jejeje. Por de pronto Sergi gana. El golazo de Pedro y...ya comienza a calentarse el patio...

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## No Registrado

Que grande, el árbitro.

----------


## jlois

Bueno...enhorabuena a...espera, nadie ha votado por el 1-1???

Vaya , vaya , eso si es interesante jejeje...

----------


## FEDE

Bueno pues  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  enhorabuena a los aficionados del Barça  :Smile:  y a los Madrilistas decirles, ¡ánimo! que pueden llevar la cabeza bien alta  :Smile:  

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Bueno...enhorabuena a...espera, nadie ha votado por el 1-1???
> 
> Vaya , vaya , eso si es interesante jejeje...


Bueno, pues nada. Habrá que ir haciendo otra porra, porque llevamos dos seguidas sin llevarse el premio, por lo que sigue habiendo Bote!!!

Ya solo quedaría para la final de la Champions, porque de la Europa Leage el Villareal está prácticamente eliminado con 5-1 de la ida ante el Oporto. Pero la final de la Champions no es hasta el día 28, por lo que algo tiene que haber por ahí en medio.

Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## ben-amar

Ultimamente no estoy al tanto de noticias deportivas, ni de otras; me reclaman otras ocupaciones  :Cool: 
Siempre podemos repartir beneficios  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Seguro que algo podreis encontrar, aunque sea el apostar por quien gana en el accidente de F. Lazaro, si él con su tiempo de recuperacion o su madre desesperada por ver como la obra se puede alargar por una tonteria de nada :Cool: 
¿Le hara su madre coger la paleta, de nuevo, antes de su recuperacion total?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Nunca nos defraudará. Lo mejor del partido(aparte de los goles). Me gustaría conocerlo :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: , para saber como lo hace.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCxAxklqysw[/ame]

----------


## REEGE

Vamos con la porra del partido de la final de la champions league:

FC BARCELONA - MANCHESTER UNITED
Copiar y pegar...

REEGE                       2-1
Maria Fresnedas          1-1 Gana el Barcelona en los penaltis...

----------


## Luján

Final _Champiñones_:


REEGE                       2-1
Maria Fresnedas          1-1 Gana el Barcelona en los penaltis...
Luján: 0-0 (no me arriesgo con los Penaltis)

----------


## ben-amar

REEGE 2-1
Maria Fresnedas 1-1 Gana el Barcelona en los penaltis... 
Ben-Amar  0 - 1 Final del primer tiempo

----------


## REEGE

Y entonces, que pones al final del segundo tiempo...??????? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sergi1907

REEGE 2-1
Maria Fresnedas 1-1 Gana el Barcelona en los penaltis...
Luján: 0-0 (no me arriesgo con los Penaltis
Sergi 1907 1-0

----------


## ben-amar

> Y entonces, que pones al final del segundo tiempo...???????


He querido decir que el gol se realizara al final del primer tiempo  :Frown:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## REEGE

REEGE 2-1
Maria Fresnedas 1-1 Gana el Barcelona en los penaltis...
Luján: 0-0 (no me arriesgo con los Penaltis)
Sergi 1907 1-0 
Ben-amar 0-1 El gol se marcará al final del 1er tiempo

Vamos chicos ánimo que ya queda menos...
Y el bote de la porra es apetitoso... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## FEDE

REEGE 2-1
Maria Fresnedas 1-1 Gana el Barcelona en los penaltis...
Luján: 0-0 (no me arriesgo con los Penaltis)
Sergi 1907 1-0 
Ben-amar 0-1 El gol se marcará al final del 1er tiempo
FEDE 3-1

Por cierto ¿cuánto hay en el bote? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

REEGE 2-1
Maria Fresnedas 1-1 Gana el Barcelona en los penaltis...
Luján: 0-0 (no me arriesgo con los Penaltis)
Sergi 1907 1-0 
Ben-amar 0-1 El gol se marcará al final del 1er tiempo
FEDE 3-1
Embalses al 100% 2-0

Bote, bote, bote!!!!

----------


## F. Lázaro

Empieza el partido!

[...] TIC TAC TIC TAC [...]

...-> *Chicharito!!! GOL!!!!!!!!!!!*  :Big Grin: 

Después de eso, un buen catenacho 4-5-1 y listo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

REEGE 2-1
Maria Fresnedas 1-1 Gana el Barcelona en los penaltis...
Luján: 0-0 (no me arriesgo con los Penaltis)
Sergi 1907 1-0 
Ben-amar 0-1 El gol se marcará al final del 1er tiempo
FEDE 3-1
Embalses al 100% 2-0
F. Lázaro 0-1

*El bote a dicho el "jefe" que es de 1.000.000 de pesetas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## FEDE

> *El bote a dicho el "jefe" que es de 1.000.000 de pesetas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


¿Qué Jefe?  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Eso son 6000 y pico de EUROS ¿no?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Son 1.000.000 de pesetas de euros no ha dicho nada... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
El jefe... Pues hombre ZP, que es el hincha del Barcelona del que más habla el país... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

REEGE 2-1
Maria Fresnedas 1-1 Gana el Barcelona en los penaltis...
Luján: 0-0 (no me arriesgo con los Penaltis)
Sergi 1907 1-0 
Ben-amar 0-1 El gol se marcará al final del 1er tiempo
FEDE 3-1
Embalses al 100% 2-0
F. Lázaro 0-1
Vamos seguid apostando por el ganador de la Champions League!!!!!!

----------


## aberroncho

REEGE 2-1
Maria Fresnedas 1-1 Gana el Barcelona en los penaltis...
Luján: 0-0 (no me arriesgo con los Penaltis)
Sergi 1907 1-0 
Ben-amar 0-1 El gol se marcará al final del 1er tiempo
FEDE 3-1
Embalses al 100% 2-0
F. Lázaro 0-1 
Aberroncho=> 0 - 3

Vamos seguid apostando por el ganador de la Champions League!!!!!!

----------


## FEDE

REEGE 2-1
Maria Fresnedas 1-1 Gana el Barcelona en los penaltis...
Luján: 0-0 (no me arriesgo con los Penaltis)
Sergi 1907 1-0 
_Ben-amar 0-1_ El gol se marcará al final del 1er tiempo
FEDE 3-1
Embalses al 100% 2-0
_F. Lázaro 0-1_ 
Aberroncho=> 0 - 3

Vamos seguid apostando por el ganador de la Champions League!!!!!! 

Me he dado cuenta que el amigo Ben-amar y el amigo F. Lázaro como acierten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  van a tener que repartise el 1.000.000 de pesetas que da el jefe ZP  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Enhorabuena Fede :Smile: 

Esta semana seguro que recibirás el ingreso en tu cuenta :Big Grin:

----------


## REEGE

Ganas el Que será???, las porras... Tú si que tienes un aura espectacular!!!!!!!!!!!
Que vas a hacer con tantas pesetas... Las donarás al recrecimiento de tu embalse favorito o quizás las pongas a disposición de la próxima KDD??????????
Un saludo amigo y enhorabuena por acertarlo todo!!

----------


## FEDE

> Enhorabuena Fede
> 
> Esta semana seguro que recibirás el ingreso en tu cuenta


 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Jajajaja gracias Sergi y Reege, se ve que con los problemas que tiene últimamente el jefe ZP se a olvidado de hacerme el ingreso  :Frown:  pero no preocuparse que en cuanto me llege, lo reparto entre todos los foreros  :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  por cierto mi enhorabuena a todos los Culés  :Smile: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Hagan sus apuestas, para la vuelta de la Supercopa de España, tras el empate de laida, que nos la hemos saltado. Ya sabeis, como seguir la lista :Wink: .
Recordad, el resultado corresponde a Barça - Real Madrid.

Embalses al 100%    2-1

----------


## sergi1907

Embalses al 100% 2-1
Sergi 1907  3-2

----------


## ben-amar

Embalses al 100%: 2-1
Sergi 1907: 3-2 
Ben-Amar:   3-1   (me han quitado el 2-1)

----------


## REEGE

Embalses al 100%: 2-1
Sergi 1907:           3-2 
Ben-Amar:            3-1
Reege:                 4-2
María Fresnedas:    1-0

----------


## FEDE

Bueno voy a ser yo el primero que apueste por los Merengues y a lo mejor el único  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Embalses al 100%: 2-1
Sergi 1907: 3-2 
Ben-Amar: 3-1
Reege: 4-2
María Fresnedas: 1-0 
Fede: 1-2

----------


## aberroncho

No Fede, no vas a ser el único. Yo voy a hacer la apuesta con el corazón y así queda la porra:


Embalses al 100%: 2-1
Sergi 1907: 3-2 
Ben-Amar: 3-1
Reege: 4-2
María Fresnedas: 1-0 
Fede: 1-2
Aberroncho: 0 - 5

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Yo voy a hacer la apuesta con el corazón y así queda la porra:
> 
> Aberroncho: 0 - 5


Sí quedan así, me hago el camino de Santiago en chanclas  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Bueno, esperemos que el Barcelona no tenga tanta suerte como tuvo el domingo, que parecía que llevaban una ramita de perejil y una estampita en las botas.

Yo, con que el Madrid gane el partido, me da igual como, tanto en la forma como en el resultado.

EDIT: Hombre, un buen resultado sería 2-2, ir a penaltys, Messi fallase el último tiro y Ronaldo lo meta, jajaja  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ben-amar

¿y tu pronostico? Es muy ventajoso eso de decir "gana el Madrid; hay que mojarse con un resultado  :Cool:

----------


## sergi1907

Con el calor que hace y jugando a las once de la noche, casi que podrían empezar la huelga hoy :Big Grin:

----------


## F. Lázaro

> ¿y tu pronostico? Es muy ventajoso eso de decir "gana el Madrid; hay que mojarse con un resultado


Lo he puesto: 2-2, penaltys, Messi falla el último tiro, Ronaldo lo mete y el estadio se viene abajo  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

En definitiva, los pronosticos estan así:

Embalses al 100%: 2-1
Sergi 1907: 3-2
Ben-Amar: 3-1
Reege: 4-2
María Fresnedas: 1-0
Fede: 1-2
Aberroncho: 0 - 5
F. Lazaro: 2 - 2 (4 - 5)

----------


## REEGE

*FELICIDADES POR LA PORRA...
YA TE HAREMOS EL INGRESO EN TU CUENTA...*Un abrazo...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Vamos a poner la porra para la supercopa de Europa el partido FC Barcelona - Oporto, empiezo yo.

Embalses al 100%  5-0

----------


## Luján

> Vamos a poner la porra para la supercopa de Europa el partido FC Barcelona - Oporto, empiezo yo.
> 
> Embalses al 100%  5-0


Sigue soñando, chaval.

2-1 y gracias.

Embalses al 100%:  5-0
Luján: 2-1

----------


## ben-amar

Este se cree que todos los dias se meten 5
Embalses al 100%: 5-0
Luján: 2-1 
Ben-Amar: 1 - 2

----------


## sergi1907

Embalses al 100% 5-0
Luján: 2-1 
Ben-Amar: 1 - 2
Sergi1907  2-1

----------


## perdiguera

Embalses al 100% 5-0
Luján: 2-1 
Ben-Amar: 1 - 2
Sergi1907 2-1 
Perdiguera: 3-1

----------


## loreño92

Mi pronostico: 2 - 0  :Big Grin: 

Embalses al 100%: 5-0
Luján: 2-1 
Ben-Amar: 1 - 2
Sergi1907 2-1 
Perdiguera: 3-1
Loreño92: 2-0

----------


## REEGE

Embalses al 100%: 5-0
Luján: 2-1 
Ben-Amar: 1 - 2
Sergi1907 2-1 
Perdiguera: 3-1
Loreño92: 2-0 
REEGE: 3-2
Maria Fresnedas: 1-1 (gana el Barcelona en penaltis, 5-4)

----------


## embalses al 100%

Muy bien Loreño92, felicidades, te has llevado lo a`postado en la porra  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## loreño92

he ganado la porra! jajajaja  :Big Grin:  para ser la primera vez que participo en la porra del foro no esta mal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## REEGE

:Big Grin: Ya sabes... *luego nos pones tu número de cuenta y te ingresamos el millón de euros que cada uno de nosotros hemos apostado*!! :Big Grin: 
Un saludo y ya en serio... Enhorabuena por acertar tu primera porra en el foro!!

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Hagan sus apuestas
Miguel Angel RB:0-3

----------


## embalses al 100%

Miguel Angel RB:0-3
Embalses al 100%: 2-1(Para el Dinamo de Zagreb). Lo hago con el corazón. Con la cabeza, me da un 0-2

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

En este foro hay mucho anti-madrilismo no creeis :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> En este foro hay mucho anti-madrilismo no creeis


No creas, también hay madridistas a patás.

----------


## ben-amar

No es antimadridismo, es anti- Moudedo
Ahora, eso si,...Beticos hasta debajo del agua  :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Como veo que nadie se anima pongo la porra del clásico, a ver quién se lleva los millones.

Sergi1907  1-1

----------


## ben-amar

Sergi1907 1-1
ben-amar  1-2

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sergi1907 1-1
ben-amar 1-2

Esta vez, lo voy a hacer con la cabeza, que sino, no me llevo ni una sola porra:

Embalses al 100% 2-1

----------


## REEGE

Sergi1907 1-1
ben-amar 1-2
Embalses al 100% 2-1 
REEGE 2-2
María Fresnedas 1-3

Bueno yo y María ponemos resultado y ya sabéis... mandar los millones a nuestro número de cuenta!!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Sergi1907 1-1
> ben-amar 1-2
> Embalses al 100% 2-1 
> REEGE 2-2
> María Fresnedas 1-3
> 
> *Bueno yo y María ponemos resultado y ya sabéis... mandar los millones a nuestro número de cuenta!!!!!*


Pues va a resultar que sí...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Porra para el Real Madrid - Bayern de Munich:

Embalses al 100% 1-2

----------


## REEGE

*REAL MADRID - BAYER DE MUNICH*
Embalses al 100% 1-2
Reege 2-1 (pasa el Madrid en penaltis, que también sufra un poquito el aficionado madridista, no)

----------


## sergi1907

Embalses al 100% 1-2
 Reege 2-1 (pasa el Madrid en penaltis, que también sufra un poquito el aficionado madridista, no)
Sergi1907 3-0

----------


## FEDE

Embalses al 100% 1-2
Reege 2-1 (pasa el Madrid en penaltis, que también sufra un poquito el aficionado madridista, no)
Sergi1907 3-0 
FEDE  3-1

----------


## willi

embalses al 100% 1-2
reege 2-1 (pasa el madrid en penaltis, que también sufra un poquito el aficionado madridista, no)
sergi1907 3-0 
fede  3-1
willi 4-0 ``hala madrid´´

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno el que más se ha acercado ha sido REEGE, solo cambiar "El madrid pasa en los penaltis", por el Bayern pasa en los penaltis.

Saludos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Podríamos hacer una porra, para el partido de España en cuartos de la Eurocopa, España - Francia

Embalses al 100% 3-1

Ya sabéis copiar y pegar...

----------


## Luján

> Podríamos hacer una porra, para el partido de España en cuartos de la Eurocopa, España - Francia
> 
> Embalses al 100% 3-1
> 
> Ya sabéis copiar y pegar...


Vale, y me váis a pegar por lo que voy a poner, pero la maldición de cuartos está ahí.

Embalses al 100% 3-1
Luján 0-1 y de vuelta pa' casita

----------


## sergi1907

Embalses al 100% 3-1
Luján 0-1 y de vuelta pa' casita
Sergi 1-2 no lo veo muy bien

----------


## F. Lázaro

Jugando como están jugando... el único resultado que veo es éste: n-n+1  :Frown:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Embalses al 100% 3-1
Luján 0-1 y de vuelta pa' casita
Sergi 1-2 no lo veo muy bien
frfmfrfm 2-0 aùn jugando no muy bien somos mejores, ganamos.

----------


## perdiguera

Embalses al 100% 3-1
 Luján 0-1 y de vuelta pa' casita
 Sergi 1-2 no lo veo muy bien
 frfmfrfm 2-0 aùn jugando no muy bien somos mejores, ganamos.
perdiguera 4-0, no hay color con 9 o sin 9.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> perdiguera 4-0, no hay color con 9 o sin 9.


Te erijo un templo si acaba así  :Big Grin:

----------


## perdiguera

> Te erijo un templo si acaba así


Bajo la advocación de Baco, claro. Es el único que me podría representar.

----------


## REEGE

Embalses al 100% 3-1
Luján 0-1 y de vuelta pa' casita
Sergi 1-2 no lo veo muy bien
frfmfrfm 2-0 aùn jugando no muy bien somos mejores, ganamos.
perdiguera 4-0, no hay color con 9 o sin 9.
Maria Fresnedas 2-1 seguimos a lo nuestro chicos y confiad en España.
REEGE 2-2 yo apuesto por empate a dos y mandemos a los guiñoles a casa...jejeje

*Sigamos con la porra chicos que es Gratis y de premio hay un día de lluvia...*

----------


## willi

Embalses al 100% 3-1
Luján 0-1 y de vuelta pa' casita
Sergi 1-2 no lo veo muy bien
frfmfrfm 2-0 aùn jugando no muy bien somos mejores, ganamos.
perdiguera 4-0, no hay color con 9 o sin 9.
Maria Fresnedas 2-1 seguimos a lo nuestro chicos y confiad en España.
REEGE 2-2 yo apuesto por empate a dos y mandemos a los guiñoles a casa...jejeje
willi 1-0 a por ellos

----------


## F. Lázaro

> *Sigamos con la porra chicos que es Gratis y de premio hay un día de lluvia...*


Jajaja, ¿cuántos litros? Al menos serán 50 no?  :Wink:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Chaparrón para Sevilla, gracias.
Estoy por el móvil.

----------


## REEGE

> Chaparrón para Sevilla, gracias.
> Estoy por el móvil.


Así es un buen chaparrón de 40mm digo 40º!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! jejeje
Enhorabuena artista!!

----------


## REEGE

Ya que sabemos quien es el rival y que el partido es el próximo miércoles colocamos otra vez resultados para otra buena porra!!!

REEGE 1-1 y ganamos por penaltis.
Maria Fresnedas 2-1

----------


## Luján

REEGE 1-1 y ganamos por penaltis.
Maria Fresnedas 2-1 
Luján 1-2 y para casita.

Ayer jugaron una primera mitad buena, pero en la segunda Francia jugó muchos minutos como quiso, y pudo haberle hecho un roto a la roja.

Ah!, si llegan a penaltis, no tengo duda de que España se queda fuera.

----------


## sergi1907

REEGE 1-1 y ganamos por penaltis.
Maria Fresnedas 2-1 
Luján 1-2 y para casita.
Sergi 1907  1-0

----------


## willi

REEGE 1-1 y ganamos por penaltis.
Maria Fresnedas 2-1
Luján 1-2 y para casita.
Sergi 1907 1-0 
willi 2-0 sin problema

----------


## perdiguera

No puedo pegar aquí.
Mi pronóstico es un 3-2 para España.

EDIT:
REEGE 1-1 y ganamos por penaltis.
Maria Fresnedas 2-1
Luján 1-2 y para casita.
Sergi 1907 1-0 
willi 2-0 sin problema 				
Perdiguera 3-2

----------


## frfmfrfm

REEGE 1-1 y ganamos por penaltis.
Maria Fresnedas 2-1
Luján 1-2 y para casita.
Sergi 1907 1-0 
willi 2-0 sin problema 
Perdiguera 3-2
frfmfrfm 2-2 y ganamos por penaltis.

----------


## embalses al 100%

REEGE 1-1 y ganamos por penaltis.
Maria Fresnedas 2-1
Luján 1-2 y para casita.
Sergi 1907 1-0 
willi 2-0 sin problema 
Perdiguera 3-2
frfmfrfm 2-2 y ganamos por penaltis.
Embalses al 100% 3-0

La defensa Portuguesa es más buena que la Francesa, y en la delantera hay un islote al que llaman cristiano, pero nada más grave que eso.

----------


## sergi1907

Vamos con la porra de la final.

Sergi 1-0

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Sergi 1-0
Miguel Angel 2-0. Goles de Iniesta y Fábregas

----------


## Luján

Italia a ido de peor a mejor, mientras que España de bien a mal.

Sergi 1-0
Miguel Angel 2-0. Goles de Iniesta y Fábregas
Lujan 0-2. Balotelli hace uno.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Sergi 1-0
Miguel Angel 2-0. Goles de Iniesta y Fábregas
Lujan 0-2. Balotelli hace uno.
Embalses al 100% 2-3

No estoy muy optimista sobre la final de mañana...

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sergi 1-0
Miguel Angel 2-0. Goles de Iniesta y Fábregas
Lujan 0-2. Balotelli hace uno.
Embalses al 100% 2-3
frfrmfrfm 2-1 que pasa chicos, que somos los campeones.

----------


## willi

Sergi 1-0
    Miguel Angel 2-0. Goles de Iniesta y Fábregas
    Lujan 0-2. Balotelli hace uno.
    Embalses al 100% 2-3
    frfrmfrfm 2-1 que pasa chicos, que somos los campeones.
    Willi 3-1 no hay dos sin tres.

----------


## REEGE

Sergi 1-0
Miguel Angel 2-0. Goles de Iniesta y Fábregas
Lujan 0-2. Balotelli hace uno.
Embalses al 100% 2-3
frfrmfrfm 2-1 que pasa chicos, que somos los campeones.
Willi 3-1 no hay dos sin tres. 
REEGE 3-2 Ganaremos chicos y haremos historia...
Maria Fresnedas 1-1 y ganamos en los penaltis.

----------

